# Starting issue 4039D



## sawconstruction (Apr 23, 2014)

I have a rough terrain fork lift with a John Deere 4039D. Recently it has been hard starting and will not start without eather. About 5000 hrs on it. What should I look at first? I had to replace the pencil injectors and didn't know how to set them up and so just installed them. I assumed they were set from the factory and was needing the equipment asap. Is that my problem?


----------

